

Tumblr Had $16.6 Million Left When Yahoo Bought It - hanapbuhay
http://allthingsd.com/20130808/tumblr-had-16-6-million-left-when-yahoo-bought-it/

======
akumen
Hard to say whether 16.6MM is a lot of money without knowing their burn, which
I assume has to be quite substantial (just on bandwidth/hosting).

------
loceng
They would have been fine.

